# Let's see your back patio!



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

I don't think there is a thread on this topic... but I am about to extend my back patio and add some type of shade cover to it. I am curious to see what ya'll have - and looking for inspiration!

Thanks!


----------

